

Ask HN: We are looking to “adopt” Android apps - kiberstranier

Hi HN Community!<p>We are currently working on a mobile analytics project focused on the Android platform.<p>In the spirit of the lean startup philosophy, we want to be able to run live tests of our assumptions with real users, and iterate really fast.<p>Given that a lot of applications that were developed are now abandoned for a lot of reasons (did not grow big enough, developers moved on to other projects), we thought this might be a good opportunity for us to &quot;adopt&quot; one or more of these apps for us to play with.<p>The applications that would be the most relevant for us are apps that are already developed and have a considerable, organically attracted, number of daily active users (over 1000). These apps are general purpose and keep the user engaged for a longer than average period of time (for instance a news reader app is better for us than a one time use BMI Calculator).<p>If anyone is interested in receiving a small financial compensation for a project that would otherwise be abandoned please let us know by sending an email at: kiberstranier@gmail.com<p>Thanks!
======
huhtenberg
So you are looking to purchase users so that you could debug your tracking
software on them? Excellent plan.

~~~
kiberstranier
As I said earlier, we don't sell or give any information to anyone, nor we
collect data that can uniquely identify any user. All data (time on screen,
geo, time, locale) is used internally as part of our analytics app.

------
resoluteteeth
You may be a legitimate company with the best of intentions, but after recent
stories about people purchasing chrome extensions to abuse the update process
by silently changing them to inject ads into pages it would be only natural
for people to view requests of this nature with suspicion. You should probably
provide more information than a gmail address.

------
nols
Here are two app marketplaces:

[https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/)

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home)

~~~
kiberstranier
We tried some other marketplaces, but the quality of apps there is not very
high. We would prefer an app that solves a real problem.

~~~
nols
So you're looking for high quality abandoned apps? I think you're looking for
a needle in a haystack.

------
dochtman
Why not work with apps/projects that are still active?

I was thinking of NewsBlur, whose app is open source, I think.

------
MatthewWilkes
It might be a good idea to post your privacy policy here, otherwise people
will assume you're up to no good.

~~~
kiberstranier
We don't sell any information to anyone, nor we collect data that can uniquely
identify any user. We are interested in users' actions, time on screens and so
on. This is why we wouldn't prefer games. But as I said, games would be ok as
well if we cannot find other apps.

------
gabrielaradu
Are you interested in Android games?

~~~
kiberstranier
We are mainly interested in general purpose apps, but games would be ok as
well.

~~~
gabrielaradu
Thanks

